# Warning on startup after Baselayout2/OpenRC update (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello everyone,

I successfully updated to Baselayout2 and OpenRC but when my system starts up it says...

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive
> 
> WARNING: named is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started

 

...however everything seems to be working fine. Is there anyway to fix this and get rid of these warnings?

ThanksLast edited by JC99 on Fri May 13, 2011 1:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cwc

have no idea how to solve your problem.  Sorry.

I update also.  I'm slowly going through the migration guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

I'm also concerned about rebooting .  

Did you follow the migration guide?

I'm comparing the /etc/rc and the /etc/conf.d/rc files before I reboot.

Did you delete /etc/conf.d/rc.?  (I plan on moving it)

----------

## adriansi7

same problem here . also when i tried to stop it , a message appeared No such device ppp0  . Can somebody tell us the fix ? Thanks

----------

## JC99

 *cwc wrote:*   

> Did you follow the migration guide?

 

Yeah, I followed the migration guide and everything works. I just have that warning when my system starts up.

 *cwc wrote:*   

> Did you delete /etc/conf.d/rc.?  (I plan on moving it)

 

I didn't delete /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## aCOSwt

Are you speaking about some modem with which you ppp over atm ? / ethernet ?

Could it be that first the system loads the firmware, pppd is then active but not actually started as it awaits for the modem synchronization ?

If this is the case, it would be normal.

When I start pppd using pppd call... it waits for some time before displaying ppp0 with ifconfig.Last edited by aCOSwt on Mon May 09, 2011 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adriansi7

I removed /etc/conf.d/rc file so this is not the problem . I am using PPoE over Ethernet ( eth0 ) , everything works fine except the warning messages .  I have 3 ppp interfaces and i receive from all of them the warning message . But everything is ok , also when i restart  a ppp interface it tells me :

```
~ # /etc/init.d/net.ppp1 restart

 * Bringing down interface ppp1

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp1                                                [ ok ]

Cannot find device "ppp1"

 * Bringing up interface ppp1

 *   Starting pppd in ppp1 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.ppp1 has started, but is inactive
```

It would be nice to get rid of these warnings  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

The warning messages are fine.

The issue is this:

pppd will fork into the background and configure the interface while the rest of the system comes up

some parts of the system won't start until pppd is up and this is the warning you get.

However, don't panic! When pppd  does configure the interface, the services depending on it will come up in the background.

This is called service re-entrancy and things other than pppd do this, like openvpn.

----------

## adriansi7

ok , thank you for letting us know  :Smile: 

----------

## JC99

Thanks for the explanation UberLord . I won't worry about it anymore.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hujuice

I will worry.

And it is not solved for me. Perhaps I need a better understanding of OpenRC.   :Embarassed: 

Please, help me if you can. 

I've this warning on the net.wlan0 interface. The reason is clear: the service is given as 'started' even if wpa_supplicant is still associating and will regularly finish its job in a handful of seconds.

But my syslog-ng is configured to receive logs via wlan0 and syslog-ng fails because net.wlan0 is still inactive. It's a stupid jam.

Afeter booting, I always need a manual, flat

```
/sbin/rc
```

command to make syslog-ng (and dependig services) starts.

I don't know a way to say to OpenRC «wait until net.wlan0 associated» before considering the service started or before trying to start syslog-ng. Or even a general «wait n seconds».

How to?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## dmpogo

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> I will worry.
> 
> And it is not solved for me. Perhaps I need a better understanding of OpenRC.  
> 
> Please, help me if you can. 
> ...

 

I'd be very suprised OpenRc has any way to know when wireless network get's setup (associated then get's address from dhcp ...)  What you should perhaps look at is how to start syslog-ng surely after net.wlan0 is up.    If it hard relies on net.wlan0 present, I probably would have deleted it from rc level, and start it in post_up script  in [/code]/etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## hujuice

```
rc_need="net.wlan0"
```

This is the configuration that I need.

The normal 'net' dependency is not enough.

Maybe it is because I set 

```
rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

In my home computer I've a complex network scenario (LAN, WIFI, bridge, PPP, VPN and any kind of experiments) and I need it.

So, I suppose that syslog-ng tries to start after the quickest 'net' service (net.eth0).

As said, it was a knowledge problem by me.

Thanks a lot.

HUjuice

----------

